
A.I. As Talent Scout: Unorthodox Hires, and Maybe Lower Pay - sonabinu
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/06/business/economy/artificial-intelligence-hiring.html
======
mooreds
Some points:

* Of course an increase in supply is going to drive the cost of labor (aka salary) down. That's economics 101. But I think it will help the economy overall because of how tight the tech labor market is.

* I am a fan of anything that makes hiring more efficient in any way. In the past year I have been on both sides of the table and it stinks from both perspectives.

* The proof is in the pudding. Yes, ML can identify candidates, but do they get hired? Do they succeed? You have to feed that back into your model to get good results. Otherwise the system is just a more sophisticated keyword matcher. And I didn't see any mention of that loop being closed (at least for the startups mentioned).

* I am not sure I buy the inferences mentioned (if 90% of a company's developers use Java you can assume 100% of them do).

